# (((((((( OMG GIRLS TEST SAYS IM PREGNANT!!!! ))))))))



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes girls..  clearblue digital says PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!   I CAN NOT believe it!!!! Dp has to go to supermarket and buy 2 more normal tests as i just CAN NOT believe it!!  I'm still bleeding this horrid brown stuff, going to try and get appointment with gp this morning for more Cyclogest and does anyone know if gp's do the beta blood tests? Or do i have to get that done at hospital? Obviously worried it could be chem preg? OMG it could be ectopic? as my tubes are blocked!  What a b****Y worrier i am!!!!  Sorry girls   Please god let it be ok   Maria xxxxxxx

                           

Apologies to anyone who has read my PATHETICALLY sad diary!!! I was SO convinced it hadn't worked!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Maria  ​
Sounds like great news to me! I am sure your GP will do a beta test if you ask honey, equally I am sure the hospital will!

Well done! So very pleased for you!

Love
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

awww thats amazing news hun             

i really am so happy for you 

loadsa love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

[size=20pt]*I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS TO MARIA AND DH!!!

WOOOOOOOOHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*​


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!     
I KNEW you were preggers - see? Mystic Meg at your service.
YAROOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank God for that - I can now get on with the gardening with a smile on my face - well done you!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, and it's twins. Did I say it was twins?  

Hee! So excited now.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

YIPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEE

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

*  Whhhhhoooooooo Hooooooooooo!  * 
Great news hunny! So happy for you!

Lou
XX


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

MJP congratulations hunny


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations Maria

didnt i tell u yesterday !!

so happy for you and your dp

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Emxx​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Maria....
Thats great news Hun....CONGRATULATIONS.......     

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO       Fantastic news hun im soooooo pleased for you

Luv sally x x


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS HUN

KNEW YOU COULD DO IT

ENJOY THE NEXT MONTHS.

JEANETTE


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS

I hope you have a H&H 9mths


xxx


----------

